# Xenu arrives for Tom Cruise



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I want to change my image of conservative geezer who only writes worthless romantic pastiches

Here's my totally modern work from old days before I got boring, it's for electric guitar solo, I played it myself on my vintage Les Paul:


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fxenu-pszybywa-po-toma-kruza


----------

